# Want a job in US -



## taurus (Sep 28, 2010)

Hello there,

I been hoping that one day a miracle can happen and I will have the chance to work in the US. Why US, because it is a free country. I am a lesbian with my long time girlfriend but back home we can not get married.  Can anyone help me or give me advise on how I can find US job sponsorship. I work as a factory director in Vietnam and with 20 years of manufacturing cut and sew backpacks, computer bags and trolley's experience. Please help me..


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

taurus said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I been hoping that one day a miracle can happen and I will have the chance to work in the US. Why US, because it is a free country. I am a lesbian with my long time girlfriend but back home we can not get married.  Can anyone help me or give me advise on how I can find US job sponsorship. I work as a factory director in Vietnam and with 20 years of manufacturing cut and sew backpacks, computer bags and trolley's experience. Please help me..



Work your way through the stickies at the beginning of the US forum to get some information on visas and requirements. This should be your first step. I see no chance through a US employer. Investment may be an option.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

taurus said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I been hoping that one day a miracle can happen and I will have the chance to work in the US. Why US, because it is a free country. I am a lesbian with my long time girlfriend but back home we can not get married.  Can anyone help me or give me advise on how I can find US job sponsorship. I work as a factory director in Vietnam and with 20 years of manufacturing cut and sew backpacks, computer bags and trolley's experience. Please help me..


With the current recession in the US your chances are pretty much zero 
there are too few jobs


----------



## taurus (Sep 28, 2010)

Davis1 said:


> With the current recession in the US your chances are pretty much zero
> there are too few jobs


Hi Davis,
Thank you for a straight answer. appreciate.


----------

